

Crashing the Party in Silicon Valley - bakbak
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/06/19/crashing-the-party-in-silicon-valley/

======
ca136
If there's a bubble, it's because idiots like this are dumping money into the
system. Greenspan and Shiller call it irrational exuberance.

“We are not valuation-sensitive and the traditional community feels
threatened.”

“We may be the dumbest guys in the room, but we’re opportunistic,” Mr. Mazzola
said, adding that “Felix is Latin for ‘lucky.’ ”

The traditional community doesn't feel threatened by you, they're just smart
enough to know that you're driving tech company prices way higher than true
economic "value". Which, by definition, is a bubble.

Why do our politicians insist on making things harder for entrepreneurs (ex:
immigration) while ignoring market failures caused by idiots like this?

